# Is $150 worth going from 3D 24 inch to 3D 27 inch - For gaming/movies



## Demivapor (Apr 23, 2013)

I have two options.

1. *3D 24 inch which will cost with 3d vision 2 glasses ~ $400*
ASUS VG248QE Black 24" 144Hz 1ms (GTG) HDMI Widesc...

and

2. *3D 27 Inch which comes with 3d vision 2 ~ $550*

ASUS VG Series VG278H Black 27" 2ms HDMI Swivel & ...


I'm making the gaming computer I've always wanted... is $150 worth the extra 3inches?


Thanks for looking & helping


----------



## Guitar (Apr 24, 2013)

If I was going with a 27" it would have to be 2560x1440 (whatever resolution is close to that). So I would personally say save the cash. I have a 24" I've been using as my main monitor for 4 years or so and it has been absolutely fine (1920x1200) so I think you will be fine for that personally. Also, why do you want 3D? I've personally never seen it, but I also don't know if I'd pay the extra just to have it - pretty gimmicky to me. I'd personally go with one of the 27" 2560x1440 monitors from eBay (Catleap, whatever the hell they are) and do it that way.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 24, 2013)

$50 an inch... I don't' know. You will also lose pixel density. Veiwing distance is where screen size comes into play. How far away will you be from the monitor? Probably not enough to justify the $150.


----------



## Boneface (Apr 24, 2013)

If you are going to use for movies the 27 to me is the better choice, I love my Samsung, 3D movies on it are great! If it was just for games then the 24.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 24, 2013)

No. If the 27" was 1440p then I would say so. 

1080p on a 27" looks worse then a 24".


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 24, 2013)

This coming from personal experience: yes, it's worth it 

To further elaborate: if you enjoy 3D gaming and movies, going for a bigger screen is always gonna make the effect much more immersive and hence, impressive, trust me on this one.

The greater the field of view you have, the better the 3D experience.


----------



## Demivapor (Apr 24, 2013)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> If I was going with a 27" it would have to be 2560x1440 (whatever resolution is close to that). So I would personally say save the cash. I have a 24" I've been using as my main monitor for 4 years or so and it has been absolutely fine (1920x1200) so I think you will be fine for that personally. Also, why do you want 3D? I've personally never seen it, but I also don't know if I'd pay the extra just to have it - pretty gimmicky to me. I'd personally go with one of the 27" 2560x1440 monitors from eBay (Catleap, whatever the hell they are) and do it that way.




I want 3D because I love 3D effects... especially when I read up about 3D compatible games like Tomb Raider n' such


----------



## Demivapor (Apr 24, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> This coming from personal experience: yes, it's worth it
> 
> To further elaborate: if you enjoy 3D gaming and movies, going for bigger screen is always gonna make the effect much more immersive and hence, impressive, trust me on this one.



But are the 3 extra inches really noticeable?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Apr 24, 2013)

Demivapor said:


> But are the 3 extra inches really noticeable?



For a computer monitor, yes; remember you're sitting inches from the screen as opposed to a TV or movie theater were you sit many feet away from the screen.


----------



## Demivapor (Apr 24, 2013)

I measured how far i sit from my monitor and it's from ~ 30inches to leaning back ~ 42 inches.

I'm currently using a normal 24 inch. But i still need to purchase another 1 regardless


----------



## proels (Apr 24, 2013)

*go 27*

I think 27 offers a nice improvement over 24, especially when opening two or more windows for multitasking. And based on your viewing distance, I would go with the 27 inch. You'll appreciate the larger size and won't notice any problems with pixel density at  30-42 inches.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 24, 2013)

proels said:


> I think 27 offers a nice improvement over 24, especially when opening two or more windows for multitasking. And based on your viewing distance, I would go with the 27 inch. You'll appreciate the larger size and won't notice any problems with pixel density at  30-42 inches.



They are the same resolution so two windows open will show just as much but be bigger.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 28, 2013)

I'd go for the 27".
Myself and my brother bought 3S monitors 2 weeks ago and we basically purchased the exact same models.. the only difference is the size, His being the 23" and mine the 27"
It was only 100 euro more than the 23" version though! and I gained 4 USB 3.0 slots and an extra HDMI slot and Ambiglow " back lighting effect "


We first tested the 23" model and it looks great in 3D things were popping out in movies and games looked very impressive!!
But the 27" hands down wins in immersion compared to the 23" version!
Only problem is.. you have to sit further back for the 3D to look good! My desk is quite large and the monitor is a good bit back so the 3D effect looks fantastic and looks as it should ^^


----------

